# Subwoofer



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Which one is better?
Polk audio PSW505 or JBL ES250???


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

"Better" might depend on what exactly you're looking for (frequency response, loudness, looks, inputs, etc), although these two subs are pretty similar on paper. I have not heard either one so I can't offer an opinion regarding sound quality, but both brands are well respected. If you're concerned about budget, save the $100 or so and go with the Polk. If you can be more specific about your criteria, others who have heard one or the other may be able to give advice based on their experiences.


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like to hear low Hz sound as close as 20 Hz. Also would like to use very small speakers, so my SW would give me the thrash of a movie. Currently I'm using Boston Acoustics sub10, with 10" woofer, and now want to change the woofer. Have already replaced my center with polk audio's old 245 and using boston acoustics cs23 as sorround (4pcs) alongwith Denon 1911 receiver. Once I would be able to get a powerful SW, I might change my receiver. Considering Onkyo as my next receiver.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dhaka said:


> I would like to hear low Hz sound as close as 20 Hz.


I'm afraid neither of those is going to get you 20Hz with anything approaching usable output. Getting a true 20Hz will require a bigger sub (and matching budget). How large is your room?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Haven't heard this yet but it should be awfully good bang for the buck: SVS PB1000


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

IMHO neither. Add $100 and get 

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for your input.
Appreciate if you could advise me on some points.

What should be the key points while buying sub woofer.
What is class D?
PBR1000 has 10" woofer .. same as my existing B.A. CS 10, but how come it has 300 watt RMS compare to 100 in cs10?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dhaka said:


> Thanks for your input.
> Appreciate if you could advise me on some points.
> 
> What should be the key points while buying sub woofer.
> ...


The major things to consider when buying a sub are frequency response (how deep does it go and how flat is the response curve), and how loud can it play (depending on your preferences and room size). Aside from that, look for the same things you want in a regular speaker - aesthetics, build quality, dimensions, etc.

In terms of performance, Class D amplifiers are typically relatively inexpensive and produce lots of power without the heat associated with Class A or A/B amps. They are perform well in the low frequency range and are commonly used to power subwoofers.

As far as woofer size, some handle more power than others, and some actually require more power than others to play at louder volumes. So the performance is determined by the combination of amp and woofer, not necessarily just the max amp power OR woofer diameter. I am not familiar with PBR1000, who makes it?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

For frequency response of 20hz or below. You would need to get a true sub from manufacturers like HSU, SVS, Rythmic, Elemental Designs to name a few.


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

It was a typo..... it should be PB1000 (SVS)


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Dhaka said:


> It was a typo..... it should be PB1000 (SVS)


 Of course, I should have noticed that since I suggested it. Does it fall into your price range? As stated by asere, HSU and Rythmik are good options too, depending on what you are willing to spend.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

asere said:


> For frequency response of 20hz or below. You would need to get a true sub from manufacturers like HSU, SVS, Rythmic, Elemental Designs to name a few.


eD has been out of business for a few months now, so you might not want to send him their...


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

HI think I should try to get a PB1000. I like the specs. Wish me luck.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

theJman said:


> eD has been out of business for a few months now, so you might not want to send him their...


Wow ED went out of business! I did not know that.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

asere said:


> Wow ED went out of business! I did not know that.


They did so in a disgraceful manner as well, taking a lot of peoples money in the process. Inglorious at best, down right criminal at worst.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

theJman said:


> They did so in a disgraceful manner as well, taking a lot of peoples money in the process. Inglorious at best, down right criminal at worst.


Glad I did not buy from them. No wonder it took weeks for them to deliver the item. That is if you even receive them. That explains why their website is down. Losers!


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Which one is better svs pb1000 or svs SB1000.
First one is 10" woofer and sb100 has 12" woofer but both showing watt as 300
SB1000 is 35 lb whereas PB1000 is 60 lb.
Another question, these are 120 v or can support 220 v also?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dhaka said:


> Which one is better svs pb1000 or svs SB1000.


No one will be able to answer that question I'm afraid. The 1000 series has only been out for a few weeks, so there's no history to draw a conclusion from. Based strictly upon the specifications it's not unreasonable to assume the PB would be better for home theater, while the SB better for music.




Dhaka said:


> Another question, these are 120 v or can support 220 v also?


The amp in the PB1000 I have only supports 120 volts.


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Any idea about Rythmik audio Direct servo F12 sub? Its huge.!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Dhaka said:


> Any idea about Rythmik audio Direct servo F12 sub? Its huge.!


The F12 isn't large at all - it's actually quite small for a subwoofer. If you want to see a huge sub check out the JTR Orbit Shifter LFU.


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Today I have received one directservo subwoofer of Rythmik Audio, old one. But failed to found model no. Seems 12" woofer. It has a serial no only ... no model no..... please advise.


----------



## Dhaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Also asking setup guidance.
My current HTsetup is
AVR: Denon 1911
Front: Jamo S606
Center: PolkAudio s245
Sub: Rythmik Audio 12" (model unknown)
Sorround & surround back: Boston acoustic CS23

I have set as
LPF: 110
XO:
Front: 60 Hz
Center: 80 Hz
Sorround & surround back: 120 Hz
Bass setting: Main + LFE


----------

